# Anyone feeding Sportmix from Tractor Supply



## Jody Hawk (Mar 5, 2011)

With these rising gas prices I'm cutting back where I can. (Every little bit helps) I've been feeding Black Gold and still consider it the best feed out there but since it's the off season and my beagles won't be running as much, I thought I'd try a cheaper feed. Black Gold's price has steadily increased to over $30 a bag here in Walton Co and I can get a bag of Sportmix over $5 a bag cheaper. P&Y Finally feeds it and says he has no complaints. Just picked up a bag at TS, thought I'd try it and see how my dogs do on it. Anyone else feed it to their dogs?


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 5, 2011)

I am not a fan of changing up food during the off season. My dogs don't really have an off season though. As soon as duck season is over, we go into hunt test mode. We also train 12 months out of the year. Another thing you have to look at is how much you have to feed to get the same nutrients. It may not be worth the initial $5 savings to feed a lesser quality food.


----------



## quackwacker (Mar 6, 2011)

Jody,

Ive been feeding sportsmix for two years and have never had an issue.  

Wes


----------



## jessicay (Mar 6, 2011)

I have been feeding sportsmix for about a year and a half. I like it, I don't love it. The puppy is not good food. I use purina for my puppies.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Mar 7, 2011)

I mix Sportmix performance (50 lbs) with Purina Pro Plan (40 lbs) in order to cut down on the feed bill and my three bird dogs do well on it.  

I've also fed it straight when TSC was out of PP and saw very little change....they might require just a little more feed to keep the weight on with straight SportMix though.  

Good coats, good build, manageable waste.


----------



## Nga. (Mar 8, 2011)

My dogs have done better on Sportsmix 24/20 than Black Gold.
I've fed the Sportmix for 4 year. 

Give it a try bet your glad you did


----------



## UGA hunter (Mar 8, 2011)

I was thinking about changing for the same reasons, but I called up Jim Cox with Black Gold. He made a trip out of his way to my house to look at my dogs and talked dog food with me for a while. I'm convinced that BG is one of the best feeds on the market and I won't be switching anytime soon. BG guarantees that you'll feed 30% less feed than most dry dog feeds. The ability to feed less with the same or better results makes up for the extra few dollars up front. BG also uses higher quality ingredients than most other feeds. Look on BG's website and see what % digestability the feed is you want to feed and then see if the other company lists it and compare. If they don't list it on their website, it makes me wonder why they don't.


----------



## daddy88 (Mar 10, 2011)

Nothing wrong with sport mix, agree puppy feed isn't good, try ta Retriever,  feed it and use less than sport mix, cost less and dogs do a lot better, no wait loss or coat color change,


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 10, 2011)

I have feed sport mix blue bag for about 5 years. I like it. It has gone up i recall getting sport mix for around 15 bucks just two years ago.  25 a bag now.


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 10, 2011)

Retriever is just as bad as ole Roy. A lot of corn in it


----------



## ejs1980 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've thought about trying it but it's the same price as diamond high energy and I know the dogs do good on it. I have since switched to the 4health performance blend and the dogs are doing grest on it. Have you thought about trying the BG kennel blend it may be cheaper than the black bag.


----------



## manok (Mar 11, 2011)

Thinking of changing from Black Gold as availability of it is the issue.

Have to travel too far to get it.

Is the Sportsmix sold as that at TSC, as I can't find it on their website ?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 12, 2011)

ejs1980 said:


> Have you thought about trying the BG kennel blend it may be cheaper than the black bag.



I would never feed the Kennel blend, it's the BG's version of Ole Roy. It's corn.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

TSC sells sportsmix


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 13, 2011)

Bought another  bag of BG today. Yes it has gone up, but so has everything else. Beer could go up but everyone will still buy it and not say a thing.  My lab does good on BG. If it goe up some more,  I would still buy it....29.99 for a 50LB bag=


----------



## bkl021475 (Mar 13, 2011)

waterdogs said:


> Bought another  bag of BG today. Yes it has gone up, but so has everything else. Beer could go up but everyone will still buy it and not say a thing.  My lab does good on BG. If it goe up some more,  I would still buy it....29.99 for a 50LB bag=



Black Gold is $26 per 50 lb bag in Reynolds,GA. What's the difference in the black bag vs the all natural BG?


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 13, 2011)

Bout time for me to cut back to the silver bag of BG...Its the same price as black though..25 dollars last 2 bags I got..Dont know what it will be now..


----------



## waterdogs (Mar 13, 2011)

check out the web sight for Black Gold. it will give you all the info. Last time I bought the natural just to try, it was around 34 bucks but that was 2 years ago. I can't remember, but I want to say it was 35 or 40 lbs bag. I get the black bag=50lbs


----------

